# (II) Temperatura Máxima em Novembro de 2010



## AnDré (27 Out 2010 às 10:20)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Novembro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?


-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:
(I) Temperatura Mínima em Novembro de 2010
(III) Precipitação máxima em Novembro de 2010
(IV) Precipitação máx. em 24h em Novembro 2010


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2010 às 11:07)

25 a 25,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 11:14)

26,0ºC a 26,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2010 às 12:19)

A  minha aposta vai para: *24,0ºC a 24,9ºC*

Espero que não aqueça muito em Novembro


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2010 às 13:08)

26,0ºC a 26,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Out 2010 às 13:14)

24,0ºC a 24,9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2010 às 13:40)

25,0ºC a 25,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2010 às 13:44)

26ºC a 26.9ºC.


----------



## David sf (27 Out 2010 às 13:52)

26,0 a 26,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Out 2010 às 16:43)

27,0ºC a 27,9ºC


----------



## Liliana15 (27 Out 2010 às 17:06)

Eu aposto no intervalo *24,0ºC a 24,9ºC*. . .


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2010 às 17:31)

26,0ºC a 26,9ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Out 2010 às 18:03)

E a minha de : 24,0ºC a 24,9ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Out 2010 às 18:16)

25,0°C a 25,9°C


----------



## dahon (27 Out 2010 às 20:12)

24,0ºC a 24,9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (27 Out 2010 às 20:34)

25.0ºC a 25.9ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2010 às 22:35)

*24,0ºC a 24,9ºC*


----------



## rcjla (28 Out 2010 às 00:49)

26,0ºC a 26,9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (28 Out 2010 às 01:11)

29,0ºC a 29,9ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Out 2010 às 02:06)

27 a 27.9ºc


----------



## Fi (28 Out 2010 às 18:20)

27,0ºC a 27,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 07:21)

27,0ºC a 27,9ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Out 2010 às 16:41)

24,0ºC a 24,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

As temperaturas nas ilhas andam a destronar os intervalos mais baixos.
Logo no 1º dia do mês, as Lajes chegaram aos 26,6ºC.

Hoje, é a vez da temperatura na Madeira subir...

Às 11h:







Penso que ainda não se chegou ao intervalo dos 27ºC. Mas pelo andar da carruagem, pouco deve faltar.


----------



## rcjla (4 Nov 2010 às 14:11)

Já vou perder.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2010 às 14:23)

Pronto já fui.


----------



## David sf (4 Nov 2010 às 14:24)

Alcácer do Sal, 27,1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2010 às 16:19)

28,0ºC no Funchal.






Apenas uma pessoa em jogo.
O vinc7e que votou no intervalo 29,0ºC a 29,9ºC.


----------



## Fil (4 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Quando votei nem me lembrei da Madeira...


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Fil disse:


> Quando votei nem me lembrei da Madeira...



Nem eu... E mesmo no continente acho que o meu intervalo já foi, estava demasiado optimista para este mês


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

Também ja fui nesta sondagem 
Outro que se esqueceu completamente da Madeira.Mas acho que pouca gente esperava valores tao altos para este mes


----------



## João Soares (4 Nov 2010 às 22:58)

Hoje, o Funchal despistou por completo os esquecidos dos Continentais


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2010 às 14:14)

O relatório confirma,a temperatura máxima registada no mês de Novembro foram 28,6ºC no Funchal.

No entanto, destaque ainda para os valores registados no Continente.
A estação da Serra do Pilar, Porto, registou uma temperatura máxima da mesma ordem de grandeza.






Resultado, ninguém acertou neste intervalo.


----------

